

Detecting the cadence of your client's data - huntermeyer
http://atlantageek.com/2014/10/09/detecting-cadence/

======
ealdent
It seems like this would be a great case for doing a machine learning
approach. Something good at anomaly detection like single class support vector
machines, perhaps.

I wonder how well that would translate for a client services person, though.
"Why do we think this client is off?" "Because black box."

